# 20 gal help plz....



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

I was wondering what would be a good fish for a twenty gallon.
I want one that doesnt hide like a cichlid and that is fairly hardy.
Any suggestions?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

do you only want one fish? Or many small ones. No good cichlids for a 20 besides blue rams which are fragile and don't live long. Maybe jusy a school of 6 rasbora, a school of 6 white clouds(nice looking and CHEAP), and a school of 6 small tetras(such as neons, glowlights. black neons, etc.). They all have a small bio load so maybe you could add a few small cories...


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

For many small fish...you may also try having barbs (like tiger, albino, green tiger, rosy, or cherry barbs). A school of 6-10 is nice to look at.

If you want one fish only...single fancy goldfish will do.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Tiger barbs don't belong in a 20 gallon. They "fit" in it but would perfer much more area to swim and like larger numbers. Most other small schooling fish would work (danios, tetras), as well as a small school of cories or a twig cat at the bottom. You could also keep Lake Tang shellies if you have hard water.


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks but i was going for two or three bigger ones.
Maybe a black Ruby barb?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

fishboy said:


> do you only want one fish? Or many small ones. No good cichlids for a 20 besides blue rams which are fragile and don't live long. Maybe jusy a school of 6 rasbora, a school of 6 white clouds(nice looking and CHEAP), and a school of 6 small tetras(such as neons, glowlights. black neons, etc.). They all have a small bio load so maybe you could add a few small cories...


I have heard that Golden Rams are Harder.

- Jonno


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

I've got a kribensis in my 20 gallon and I love him and he seems to love it.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

oh i forgot about shellies and cribs! Yeathey both would work great. No barbs


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

you might even be able to breed kribs..but dont count on it they prefer bigger for spawning...another option could be a pair of convicts..mine were always out swimming around..until they female killed her mate, but i still enjoy the tank with just her in it.


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

i think actually ill get 3 or 4 cories and a few powder blue gouramis
but thanx anyways.


----------



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

In a 20gal. it would be better if you got dwarf gouramis instead they do not grow as big as the "blue gouramis". just a thought.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Zildjian, your powder blue gourami idea is fine. It is just a color varity of the dwarf gourami ( Colisa Lalia ). Pokagon misread your post ( I guess ). Probably thought you meant the blue or three spot gourami ( Trichogaster trichopterus ).


----------

